# Convention



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

How long is everyone staying. Trying to decide to fly out Sat night or Sunday am. For those that I owe beers and dinners are we doing that Thursday or Friday.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

We're coming in on Thurs afternoon and leaving about noon Mon so we're pretty much open. Depends if you want to stay around for anything and flight availability.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What convention? CNC or general woodworking? I've been trying to get to one but been missing the dates.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Dr T,

This is a conference for Vectric software used on a CNC. Come on. You may get the bug!! lol


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Where and when? There is some danger of getting the bug. I live less than 3 hours away and if I take my wife to a show, well, it's possible. Will they have some machines on hand?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Oct 20 and 21 - - - no machines, just software tips and tecniques with their new release. And a couple hundred people (mostly old codgers) taking it all in. A lot of them bring smaller stuff they've done. Most of it is amazing and the craftsmanship is pretty darn good.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

No one said where this was being held.
But since I know where Honest John lives, I suppose it is a northern thing.
What with all the road closings and no flights going or coming, couldn't make it any way.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Las Vegas!!!!! Oct 20 & 21


http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/113002-vectric-vegas.html


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

They are sold out but if interested you can get on the waiting list. Of course last minute flights might be a bit high.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Driving distance for me, takes longer to fly there. Meeting others and learning from them sounds good. Depends a little on schedule.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I come in Early Thursday and leave Sunday AM..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott -- sounds like we have a cold one during and/or after supper Thurs. We'll be in Thurs afternoon sometime. Leave Mon morning.

Better half coming?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Scott -- sounds like we have a cold one during and/or after supper Thurs. We'll be in Thurs afternoon sometime. Leave Mon morning.
> 
> Better half coming?


I am traveling alone that weekend.. but will drink her beer as needed..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's a good husband. Always thinking of the other.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cost of a CNC is a great insecticide that kills the bug.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Makes you appreciate it more!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

CNC.. the investment that pays like no other..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> CNC.. the investment that pays like no other..


And it's kind of fun ...... and frustrating at times.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I fly in Thursday at noon and leave Sunday at 9am


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Thinking of dinner Thursday night. John and Scott does that sound good?


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Who else is coming from this forum. Text me tomorrow 239 470 1491 so I can make reservations.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Also what type of food do we want?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

We should be there by mid afternoon sometime. Don't know when Jay is coming in - he's driving. I'll call you when we get to the hotel.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

edison auto said:


> Who else is coming from this forum. Text me tomorrow 239 470 1491 so I can make reservations.


We don't need reservations at Burger King. 

*****************************************************


I vote steakhouse, but can adapt to most anything except Sushi. I like my fish grilled.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Y'all have fun. Wish I could have made it this year, just didn't work out.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Ill be in mid afternoon Thursday.. save me a seat.. 907 227 1027


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Scott, John, and Jay we have reservations at Fleming's steakhouse Thursday night at 7.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool - - where is it? We should meet first Thurs afternoon at the hotel. There should be time.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Las Vegas. Lol. 5 to 10 minutes from hotel


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

edison auto said:


> Las Vegas. Lol. 5 to 10 minutes from hotel


Oh yea sure...... 3 days laters and all we see & hear are crickets.

It's been looping too


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

No pictures and it never happened.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!!!!


But I will say this to Rick - They had a few companies with machines there this year. Legacy and CNC Router parts included. CNC Routerparts actually had a time slot and presented. The guy was willing to help out anybody there wanting a machine - like in discount. But Rick weren't there!!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

SteveMI said:


> No pictures and it never happened.


I was personally bummed to find out that much of the content was secret and we are not allowed to share... We even had to wear disguises.. John Dressed like Roy Orbison the entire time..


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Scottart said:


> I was personally bummed to find out that much of the content was secret and we are not allowed to share


That seems like very poor business savvy; usually customers bragging about and showing off product features will drive sales and enhance the brand. A void in comments and information usually works to the brands detriment.

I hope you guys at least are able to show a picture of your end products without fear of prosecution.

Steve.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Steve, Scott was kidding... at the least the part about sharing. HJ is literally the man in black. He could pass for Roy Orbison or Johnny Cash. Very cool meeting Scott, HJ and his wife Debra and Dave. Here is a photo of us at dinner so you can see it really happened.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

It's Mark, not Dave. I must have had a brain cramp. Sorry Mark.

Jay


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

cjskelton said:


> Steve, Scott was kidding... at the least the part about sharing. Here is a photo of us at dinner so you can see it really happened.


Much relief and now it did officially happen. 

(I have one of those black shirts in my closet:frown:. Not going to admit how old it is.)

Steve.


----------

